
KeePass 2.35 - Nekit1234007
http://keepass.info/news/n170109_2.35.html
======
Nekit1234007
Notable addition: introduction of “KDBX 4” file format. Bringing support for
Argon2, better header and data authentication and ChaCha20.
[http://keepass.info/help/kb/kdbx_4.html](http://keepass.info/help/kb/kdbx_4.html)

